# A Redeemed warrior is Reborn(Journal)



## delanstar (Dec 2, 2004)

hey all! i'm a newbie, but this is my 1st journal, i actually started working out/bodybuilding monday, but today is the 1st time i wrote down what i did for my workout! my main goal is to work my Upper body and build me upper body to proportion out my body, becuase of genetics i have big Legs and a smaller upper body, i'm in the MILITARY, and when we do like 3-5 mile formation runs, my legs begin to hurt. so my main focus is to tone my legs and build my upper body muscle mass.! 

Here's my workout for today that i did during lunch time!

Legs

1. Leg Extensions

100X12 5 sets

2. Leg Press

220X12 5 sets

3. Calves Raise

150X12 5sets

4. Stair Master( Aerobic Train)

    10 minutes

if you have suggestions let me know please


----------



## sara (Dec 2, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## simbh (Dec 2, 2004)

Welcome 

I would add some squats to that leg routine and maybe cut down the sets to 4 ... 5 seems a bit much .

I dont know what you already know about the upper body and dieting for mass but I suggest that first you read http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113 this to know if youre on the right track with your diet.

Secondly , for your training well I would say as a general idea if you wanna bulk , try to have about 3-4 exercises for each muscle and around 10-12 sets total. Each set should be about 8 reps .

Examples of what you could do in terms of day planing for muscles

Back/biceps 
Chest /triceps
Shoulders 
Legs 

or

Back
Chest
bicep/tricep
Shoulder
legs

There are just some suggestion like I said , there are plenty of other formulas , I recommend going to the training forum for questions on exercises and/or routines to do.

I hope this can help .


----------



## kim (Dec 2, 2004)

You will like this board here, alot of nice people    Good luck with your achievements.


----------

